# [SOLVED] vlc plays video in mirror image



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

After taking a video with my kodak camera dx7440, I can review it in the camera fine. When vlc plays it it is a mirror image and everything is backwards. What is going on?


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: vlc plays video in mirror image*

This video plays fine in Ubuntu with VLC on one of my other computers. It must be Win7 on my other pc that causes the problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: vlc plays video in mirror image*

Try opening VLC, click on tools then preferences and reset them.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: vlc plays video in mirror image*

Thanks!! That made it right!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good, glad it worked for you.


----------

